# Looking for swamp!!



## Arrowed14 (May 3, 2019)

I am looking for a place to lease for ducks anywhere within 2 hours of Cartersville. Swamp, Farm ponds lakes anything you have that holds some ducks. Send me a message and we will work it out Thanks.


----------



## Arrowed14 (Jun 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## Arrowed14 (Sep 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jason C (Oct 23, 2019)

Finding your own place to hunt ducks is like trying to find gold..lol


----------

